# Marlin 30A Glenfield Front and rear Sights



## SMC1967 (Sep 29, 2008)

If you would, I need to replace the Front and rear Sights.
The rear is fine, I just figgured seeing as Im replaceing the front sight I might get lucky and replace the front sight with a Hooded sight.

First I need to be pointed in the right direction for the parts.
secondly a walk thru knowledge, how to go about removing and replacing the sight.

Thank you very much'


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 5, 2008)

this might be the parts you're looking for
http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=082Zz30A


----------

